# Video: Best Bolt Action Battle Rifle?



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

The Lee-Enfield, a remarkable battle rifle with one of the longest service histories in the world, even today being used on active duty. The bolt operation is so fast that during World War I there were times when the Germans thought they were under attack by British machine guns, no bolt action rifle was able to be fired as quickly and with as much accuracy at high speed than the Lee-Enfield.

Do you own one? Would love to hear from others about their Lee-Enfields. Here is mine with a bit of background on the rifle's history:
*
LINK TO VIDEO HERE.*


----------

